# out of alignment



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

So, I have been noticing some major wear on the inside of my RF tire and the LF tire, but not as much on the left. Obviously, it has too much toe out. So, I called the dealership to ask if it is covered under warranty and they said only 12k miles or 12 months. I have almost 17K.  What kind of crap is that? Why the heck did I even buy the extended warranty if everything is not even covered? This is BS!! Just had to vent.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

It probably depends on your dealership, but you might try bringing up some of the evidence that this is a common problem on these cars. I've seen where occasionally people have gotten it fixed under warranty (though other people have had no success).

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6914


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

HoldenGTO said:


> So, I have been noticing some major wear on the inside of my RF tire and the LF tire, but not as much on the left. Obviously, it has too much toe out.


Not necessarily. Inside front tire wear is very common on high performance cars such as the GTO and Vette. I see posts like this several times a week on the vette forums. 

I don't know the stock GTO alignment specs, but for the Z06, the stock front camber (nominal) is -0.7 and front toe (nominal) is 0.08 degrees (out), though there is a pretty big tolerance on each of these specs. I suspect the GTO is the same. Negative front camber really helps handling. On the track, I am running nearly -3.0 degrees of front camber. Downside to the front negative camber, particularly with toe out (or in), is that it drags the inner edge of the tire along the road when driving straight. 

To correct this, I suggest you find the exact GTO alignment specs (maybe someone with a service manual can post them), and get an alignment with front camber within specs but near the low end (less negative) and front toe as near zero as allowed. You will lose a little performance this way, but gain tire wear. :cheers


----------

